
Twenty Seconds Curriculum Vitae in LaTex - carspa
https://github.com/spagnuolocarmine/TwentySecondsCurriculumVitae-LaTex
======
brudgers
Past submissions:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Twenty%20Seconds%20Curriculum%...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Twenty%20Seconds%20Curriculum%20Vitae%20in%20LaTex&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=story&storyText=false&prefix&page=0)

